#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  How important is data preparation through AI for eCommerce?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

AI powered data preparation for eCommerce is available now.
It's give a better and faster way to integrate the product data in to eCommerce.



Can you explain me how much AI data preparation is important to eCommerce?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> AI powered data preparation for eCommerce is available now.
> It's give a better and faster way to integrate the product data in to eCommerce.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain me how much AI data preparation is important to eCommerce?


*Customer Shopping Experience
**Offers and Recommendations Personalisation
**Better Customer Service*

----------


## Bhavya

> *Customer Shopping Experience
> **Offers and Recommendations Personalisation
> **Better Customer Service*


Can explain the above three points more briefly? Like In which way AI help in these three activities

----------

